# Gluten Free Bread



## lier (Jan 11, 2008)

:roll:
Hai Everybody....
Now I am in my project to develop gluten free bread but it's not using any of "Gluten Free Bread MiX" that common we get in healthy store.
So, it's from scratch.
mmm, I try so many recipe from book or browsing in Internet, but 1 problem is all of the Gluten Free bread I've try was good when fresh bake but it really become very very dry in the next day and so on....
my target is, that bread can hold the moist and nice to be eaten after 3 days....
Please, help meeeee....... 
the dough it self is like pound cake consistency... but still dry the next day...
I really appriciate any input and suggestion, oor any recipe...
Thank you very much ......


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Maybe try replacing some of the liquid in the dough with a fruit puree. And then maybe an egg to help hold it together?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

what is your formula?


----------



## lier (Jan 11, 2008)

It's one of my composition

250 gr Rice Flour
30 gr Potato Starch
140 gr Tapioca Flour
8 gr Xantan gum
2 gr Guar Gum
75 gr Milk Powder
8 gr Salt
40 gr Sugar
50 gr Butter
45 gr Fresh Yeast
200 gr Water
15 ml Apple Vinegar
1 pcs Eggs
1 pcs egg yolk

olny can eat fresh baked after that it will very dry and cakery,
really need a help
thank's a lot before and after.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

I have no experience with gluten free, but a great deal of experience with bread.

a few recommendations...

your recipe is in the ballpark of 50% hydration. That is a really dry bread to begin with, and probably one of the main sources of your problem. Try more hydration as a first priority. You could also try more hygroscopic ingredients, different flour types, other moisture holding ingredients. I make a seeded "alpine baguette" where the seeds are soaked overnight, and the soaked seeds keep the baguette fresh for much longer keeping moisture supplied to the crumb. Soak the flour well, try an autolyse, I've even heard of people heating the water for rice flour to saturate it. There are probably techniques from conventional breadbaking that would help you get a more moist, slower staling gluten free bread. I think from your formula you are baking an underhydrated bread, and the rice is not fully hydrated up front, so it is staling quickly as the rice continues to saturate itself drawing water from the crumb after baking.

apparently there is a gluten free bread person named Hagman, see this thread as somewhere to start.

gluten free Hamelman | The Fresh Loaf

most gluten free breads I see use a wider variety of flours. I would suggest you find some on the market in health food stores or wherever, and see what the ingredient list is, and try to go from there also.

Now when you get a good one, I'd like the recipe!:chef:


----------



## mooyong (Mar 15, 2008)

thank for post


----------



## lier (Jan 11, 2008)

Hai...
Thank you very much for the advise....
I will chek the web and
I have to lern about basic ingredient's.
Thank's a lot


----------

